# Male G Spot?



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Saw something briefly on Discovery Health about the male G Spot. Showed a couple going to a sex therapist who explained it was the prostrate and could be stimulated somewhere in between the testicles and the anus.

The couple then experimented (off camera of course). The man said in an interview afterwards that it felt incredible, but that he wouldn't want to incorporate it into their normal routine because he orgasmed much quicker.

What drove me a bit batty was they never really said WHAT they did - or how exactly they stimulated the perenium (?sp?).

Seemed like I had heard before that the prostate could be stimulated anally as well.

So - is the male G-Spot a myth? Is it just another place to rub that feels "nice"? Or is it somehow similar to the female G-spot - can it alone produce an orgasm?

What exactly do you do to the perenium to stimulate it? Massage or rub it? Use a vibrator?

Just kind of curious...


----------



## lbell629 (May 10, 2010)

I just kind of rub it and put pressure on it...drives my H wild!! But I don't do it all the time.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Generally speaking, you massage the prostate through the anus, with your fingers, a toy or a penis or by applying pressure against the perineum. I've never had an orgasm from prostate stimulation alone but it can feel very nice.


----------



## Archie (Mar 16, 2012)

N777G, There are TONS of resources on the web about this. Videos which describe what it is your looking for, WHERE it is, how to "make it work" and so forth.
My wife and I are just now becoming interested in this and have gone as far as buying a prostrate "stimulator" which is a physical "toy" that can be used for stimulation. Toys are no substitute though for personal/joint exploration and in determining "how you are wired". I strongly encourage you to get on your computer's search engine and do some checking. Involve your wife, so the two of you can learn together. This is more than just a sexual technique but rather a prostate health issue. You'll notice right away as you begin online researching that clinical and sexual references to it frequently merge.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

I discovered this VERY early on, I must have been 13 or so. It's been part of the routine for me as long as I can remember!


----------



## Screenp2 (Dec 4, 2011)

It's not a myth.. the Male G spot is the Prostate.

Proud owner of some Aneros products and use prostate massage toys in my solo adventures. 

I've had some of the most intense feeling and increased ejaculation sensation from prostate massage. 

Do some reading on the subject as it's very beneficial to mens health and incredible sexual intensity.


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

Yeah, I can't imagine not including this in my routine, with myself or wife.. it must be like drinking diet coke all my life and then tasting real coke for the first time!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

It's real. I can feel it getting bigger and then releasing. Men's orgasns are much more intense with this, either internally or externally. 
I have heard men saying in using the aneros who can have an orgasm
from that alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Screenp2 (Dec 4, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> It's real. I can feel it getting bigger and then releasing. Men's orgasns are much more intense with this, either internally or externally.
> I have heard men saying in using the aneros who can have an orgasm
> from that alone.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes you can.. i've had two of them but it takes so much practice as you have to learn to control the right set of muscles. They aren't you're typical orgasms per say.. more like huge internally building orgasm waves one after the other for as long as you can keep it going. They shake you to the core then end with a massive convulsing ejaculate. 

My favorite hands free method is a combination of 3 items. The aneros, a c0ckring, and a vibe to stimulate the glans under the head. the slow buzz works it's way down the shaft and buzzes the prosty which is being massaged with the aneros. After 20 minutes of this.. it's explosive.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Screenp2 said:


> Yes you can.. i've had two of them but it takes so much practice as you have to learn to control the right set of muscles. They aren't you're typical orgasms per say.. more like huge internally building orgasm waves one after the other for as long as you can keep it going. They shake you to the core then end with a massive convulsing ejaculate.
> 
> My favorite hands free method is a combination of 3 items. The aneros, a c0ckring, and a vibe to stimulate the glans under the head. the slow buzz works it's way down the shaft and buzzes the prosty which is being massaged with the aneros. After 20 minutes of this.. it's explosive.


Hands free masturbation that is great for my health?

What's hilarious - I think I created this back after my now "ex-wife" tried to externally rub my prostate with very little success.

Now that I'm single and looking for new ways to have sex with *MYSELF*, funny that this thread just popped up again!!!


----------

